# Somebody's gonna get hurt....



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

The Amish Mafia has been doing a little recruiting lately....we've found it's much better to start them young. The only problem is, when you start them so young, they don't have as much patience and tend to pull the trigger a few times within a short span of time...this could be ugly :shock: 



Local authorities did attempt to apprehend the mad little bomber but were unsuccessful as he's a quick lil bugger. Recon photos of his workshop are being made available to the public in an effort to see if anyone recognizes it...



Once the packages were on the way, much celebration was to be had


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

I can't help but think I've seen that little bugger before....I'm thinking little fireman.....can't seem to put my finger on it...oh well.... :biglaugh: 


Funny as $hit bro! Can't wait to seem them bad boys land - hunker down bungholes.....


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

This is going to be fun to watch.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Awesome bro ! :lol:


----------



## Xypher07-cr (Nov 4, 2008)

GOOBERS!

That's all I have to say...


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

hahah thats some funny shit Chris.


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

the Amish are working with terrorist this could be bad


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

:lolat: :biglaugh:


robwhite422 said:


> the Amish are working with terrorist this could be bad


I dont care who you are thats just funny


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

HAY.... some of my best friends arn't amish.........


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

i see the amish are drinking yuengling now


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:shock: :shock: 



Great pics and funny as shit pics and post! :biglaugh:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

lazylightningNY said:


> i see the amish are drinking yuengling now


It's not bad...for a light beer :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Latest intel reports the payloads should be arriving Tuesday, maybe Wednesday. Satellite tracking indicates a random dispersal with targets north, west and south of the launch site.










Looks like this kitty's got the right idea...


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

DURKA DURKA JIHAD DURKA! AEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-YEYEYEYEYEYEYEYE!!!!


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

This is good stuff! :lol:


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

I had spent a year and a half flying under the radar. Lob a couple here, lob a couple there, kind of like sniping on COD4. Never took a direct hit until today.....

Looks like the Amish Mafia caught me peeking....

Jen says a package, wrapped in duct tape, arrived on the porch at noon. She said it sounds like a morocca!

Thanks Chris! Will post some pics tonight!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Hehe, you slapped me a while ago...don't even remember the specifics anymore. Watch out for that rattling, it's not P90X approved :lol:


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

The carnage!! Thanks again Chris!! Can't wait to try the Camacho!!



I love the Perdomo, Dbl Maddy and the ITC!!



Very much appreciated! Oh, and I sat the candy on the counter and haven't seen it since. Women do that!! So she thanks you as well!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

mmm camacho corojos... nice dood


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Sweet hit!


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

HELP HELP HELP!!!
Mr. Rider has violateed the BONC Inner Sanctum!!!










Dude..you gotta Duct Tape Fetish or sumptin???? 

The Carnage (as RW put it) :










Chris, I was beginning to think nobody loved me anymore...This hit really brightened my day....amaziing what seeing a strange package in the mail box can do for a brother...and I must admit I needed it...Thanks for the generous hit. You da Man.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Another nice hit from the ring leader of the AM!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Bill - You're very welcome, and glad yer wife will enjoy some of it as well. Always good to share!



Acesfull said:


> mmm camacho corojos... nice dood


Ya like them eh??? opcorn:



Madmike said:


> Dude..you gotta Duct Tape Fetish or sumptin????


Duct Tape fixes just about anything, and it's a great packing tape! I don't think I've sent out a single bomb here yet that wasn't wrapped in Duct Tape :lol:

Enjoy guys, you deserve them...you're great BOTL's. Unfortunately, my budget just doesn't allow me to bomb as much or as often as I'd like...but when I get the opportunity, it sure is fun :lol: Enjoy those Comacho Corojo's, they're prolly my favorite stick from Comacho. They're from the box I won from TommyZ and I love em. Been planning to share the wealth for a while since I won them, just took a while for me to get it organized :lol:

2 down....3 to go :twisted:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

CRider said:


> Bill - You're very welcome, and glad yer wife will enjoy some of it as well. Always good to share!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhh crap

its bunker time


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Damn it's getting crazy around here.....excellant hits!!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> CRider said:
> 
> 
> > Bill - You're very welcome, and glad yer wife will enjoy some of it as well. Always good to share!
> ...


That bunker's lookin a lil on the weak side buddy...


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

its all i got.. it was made in korea in 1952 :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I don't believe a 1950's bunker would be up to spec against current-day munitions...good luck with that :lol:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Madmike said:


> HELP HELP HELP!!!
> Mr. Rider has violateed the BONC Inner Sanctum!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Good on ya Chris. Nice little detonation. And Mikey, you know the Amish love everybody. State law.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

house and bunker were still in one piece after i got home


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Okay ya bastid!!! You have woken a Sleeping Giant!!!










Now there is HELL to pay!!!

Here is the shot that will ultimately lead to the end of the Amish Mafia...









Thanks Bro....but watch yo Ass!! :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Damn, got you too? 


Ah hell.....someone's letting the great white out......this is gonna be fun to watch... :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> house and bunker were still in one piece after i got home


I sent them all USPS, pretty sure they were closed yesterday :lol:

Andy, I owed you at least 2x over, that was just a lil return fire! I didn't hit nobody that didn't have it comin to em! :twisted:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Daaaaamn smells like burnt fish  Nice hit Rider!!

AM4Life


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

The funny thing is, my boy actually picked all the names of folks that got hit in this little barrage. I started reading off names and told him to pick the ones that Daddy should send cigars to. He remembered you sending him that shark Andy, that's why your name got picked! :lol:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

CRider said:


> The funny thing is, my boy actually picked all the names of folks that got hit in this little barrage. I started reading off names and told him to pick the ones that Daddy should send cigars to. He remembered you sending him that shark Andy, that's why your name got picked! :lol:


 :twisted: hat is your son's name?? Perhaps a strafing run is in order on the young Rider.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Unfortunately, young Rider has been entered into the Witness Protection program and has not been heard from since


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

LOL he is with your EX, that is probably bad enough.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

:lolat:



markk96 said:


> LOL he is with your EX, that is probably bad enough.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Jeez, I try & be nice & this is how I am treated? :lol: One thing I DO know though....It is Great White Feeding time.....Watch out Beeotches!!!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Hehe, your kindness was just being repayed kind sir. Like I said, the boy really liked that shark! :lol:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

And your kindness will also be repaid :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

let the repayment begin!!!


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Dang, I'm going to have to break out the decoder ring to decipher the last few posts...... lost me on the second "repayment". :lol:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Those ML3s are ****ing awesome. I don't use the F word alot on here, but that cigar definately deserves the descriptive.


Hey Chris, while I am down for the poker game, do you want me to help you start digging a bunker in your basement????

After all of this, you are surely going to need it!

Great work my friend. AM4L!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

:lol: I didn't hit nobody that didn't deserve a good slap and it's been a while since I've sent out any bombs. David & I really had a blast putting these together Friday night and Saturday morning.


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Had a Camacho last night when I got home from work.

Very nice smoke, strong! Got a slight buzz! Good shit man!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Awesome man, glad ya liked it!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice hit on Da Fish!


----------

